# Some things I found in Thyme hive today



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

thyme hive?


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Perhaps Thyme Hive is the name of the colony? (I have names for mine, too - all plant names, naturally.)

Enj.


----------



## Chan Rambo (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, sorry, I could have explained that better! Queen Rosemary and Queen Thyme ... I'm a bit of an herbalist, most of my garden is herbs, so that's what I am naming my colonies after to keep them straight.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Interesting names.
What else do they work on other than the common one thyme, rosemary, lavender, etc?


----------

